
Co-Founder / CEO (TagtoTrade) - richardlee
http://thestartupdigest.com/classifieds/co-founder-ceo-tagtotrade/
======
invernesspeter
I am interested in this position. Can you email? invernesspter@aol.com

Peter, MBA

